# WE GOT OUR BFP!!!!!



## Val123 (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, I am very happy to say that the heartache of 15 years ttc could be coming to an end.

14 month after first looking into surrogacy, my wonderful friend and surrogate found out yesterday, at 10dpo, that she is pregnant and we are expecting out long awaited baby.  9 tests later lol, and the lines are getting darker and darker, and we even for a Pregnant 1-2 weeks on a CB digi, which I am told is very early at 10dpo.

I just wanted to post this so that all the ladies out there who are still waiting for their BFPs can take encouragement and see that it CAN and DOES happen.

We are all to excited and happy and just hope that this is a sticky little bean and grows stronger and stronger each day.

Love to all who are still waiting - it will happen one day - never lose the faith.

Val x


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Val,  SO SO HAPPY for you guys, Fantastic new's.

It is going to cost a fortune in Pee sticks lol, but worth it.

Congratulations to you all.


Lynne xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Fantastic !!!

Have a very happy and healthy pregnancy, all of you  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Congratulations on your 

Fab news 
x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! So please for you!

Enjoy the next 8 months  
Natalie xxx


----------



## Sunshine33 (Dec 1, 2007)

Congratulations Val      !! You must be absolutely over the moon   !!

Love to see a good success story - wishing you a very happy next 8 months - if it's a strong reading on your CB for the date you never know it might be twins  !!!

Congratulations and enjoy it - and   to you and your lovely friend who has helped make your dream come true.

Kim xxxx


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Fantastic that is just brilliant news!!! You must be on  !! Wishing you all a very happy and healthy pregnancy - and cant wait to follow all your news.

Love and hugs
Apricot xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations hope the pregnancy is healthy and happy- how did you need your SM?
L x


----------



## summer99 (May 5, 2009)

huge congrats to you. My sister was set up to be my surro host although 2 weeks before our appointment for her to have bloods done and a scan etc to see if she was healthy for it my step sis also offered. It kind of put us in limbo as my step sis is healthier than my sis but I am closer to my sis. Anyhow one week before the appointment my sis dicovered she was pregnant accidently! So our choice was made for us and i feel that this was meant to be. I am so grateful to have such thought ful step sis and we have had some real laughs through our recent ivf journey.

I had my ivf in may;june just gone and got 11 eggs and 10 fertilised, we went to blast stage and got 3 but only had 1 put back, sadly a BFN. We have 2 blasts vitrified now so we can try again soon. I hope we will be blessed like you.


----------



## CarolynB (May 17, 2008)

Val

Fabulous news.      

Well done to you and also your surro angel after your long journey to this point.

If you have questions during the pregnancy or around the actual birth then please feel free to ask away and I will do all I can to help.  You will see that I am in the position of having recent, first hand experience.  Happy to help in any way that I can.  

Good luck with the next stage of your amazing journey to be a Mummy.  

Love
Carolyn xxxxx


----------



## Val123 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks Carolyn - I will hold you to that lol.

Your lil baby is just absolutely gorgeous - you must be SO happy and proud  

Val x


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

many congratulations Val

Dawn xx


----------

